# Passing on



## FaunaQT (Oct 24, 2012)

Disclaimer: I decided to post this because I was thinking about all of my animals who have passed on. I am LDS, so my views are based on God and Christ, and I hope that this doesn't offend or insult anyone. I am not trying to pick a fight, or have a debate on religious views. enjoy 

I am from Latin American roots, and my Grandmother used to tell me of an ancient Mayan legend about crossing to the underworld.

She said that I should always be kind to dogs. Stray, big, small, mean, nice, every variety of dog I saw. It's interesting, because in Mexico, where she is from, dogs aren't treated very nicely. They are often bullied and kicked. But my kind grandmother would always buy a little extra something from the bakery or stores and give it to the doggies we met on the way. They would always be gentle about taking it and would wait until we left to eat it. No doubt they were so used to being teased with food, so they were a little wary.

When we die, as *legend* goes, our bodies have to go through a journey in the underworld in order to meet up with God. In her version, the task was to cross the horrid river of Styx. If, in fact, you were kind to the dogs, they would all greet you as you passed through the gate, and would joyously help you cross the river, keeping your soul afloat. Then, when you reached God in his judgment of your life, they would all cry out what a kind and wonderful person you were, and how you took care of them when no one would. God would take their cries into consideration, because he loves his animals so much.

I don't know how much of the story I believe, but I always loved it when my mother would repeat it to me when my beloved pets died. She would tell me it wasn't just the dogs who helped, but all of the animals that I loved. And they would all stand there and attest of my kindness and love for them. God would love me for taking care of them, and love them for their innocence and purity.

I was always comforted that even in their own simple way, with their intelligence, they would acknowledge that they were well taken care of by me. And I feel like I am a good steward to part of this world.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Your grandmother sounded like a very sweet and kind person. 
The Styx comes from Greek mythology. It is one of the rivers that flows between earth, our world, and the underworld ruled by the god Hades. There is a ferryman who transports the death over the river into the underworld (his name is Charon and in the older texts he transported the death over the river Acheron). The underworld is kinda like **** and is guarded by Cerberus, a three-headed dog. 
According to Mayan legends, it is a dog who carries the death over a river to the afterlife. Sometimes people where buried with dogs, like the Greek were buried with a coin (to pay the ferryman). Xolotl was a god in Aztec mythology, he was the god of death and is often depicted as a dog.

/mythology nerd :roll: yep, I love those stories even though I'm not religious myself 

Of course there wasn't a Christian god at those times like in the story your grandmother told you, but I think a lot of those stories are so universal it doesn't even matter. I like the idea of all your beloved animals who help you on your way into the afterlife.


----------



## FaunaQT (Oct 24, 2012)

Yup! Because of the conquistadors bringing over Catholicism, it's really common for the locals to have spliced versions of legends


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think it is a beautiful story and acknowledges the importance and goodness of animals. Thank you so much for sharing it.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

shetland said:


> I think it is a beautiful story and acknowledges the importance and goodness of animals. Thank you so much for sharing it.


With the world in the state it is currently in, I am always reminded of the small kindnesses shown by people. Most we don't even know and how they impact the world around us. I think I'm a better person for having animals in my life. Most times I prefer the company of animals to people, for they do not judge, no matter your faults, weaknesses, or the mistakes you have made. Animals love unconditionally. it is that unassuming attitude, fun loving demeanor, and gentleness that they exude that makes me want to be a better person to people who may not be so nice to me or those around me. This story, I believe, reflects that old adage (sp?) of treating others as you would be treated. If I relied on the voices of people to aide in His judgement, I think I would be in fear, for many old hurts still reap poor treatment. It is my hope that if this story has truth to it, that the animals I have welcomed into my life, no matter how briefly, that their voices would carry unto Him that which is best of me.


----------

